# HM2 Carbullido(FMF) KIA afghanistan (forgetastan)



## lionheart (Aug 12, 2008)

Petty Officer Second Class Anthony M. Carbullido, 25, of Agat, Guam, died Aug. 8, in Sangatesh, Afghanistan, from injuries suffered when his convoy vehicle hit an improvised explosive device.   He was assigned to the Naval Hospital Corps School as an instructor.  Survived by wife and daughter.  Remembered as a great teacher, brother, and father to his junior enlisted.  The hospital corps losses another outstanding person.  

He was on an IA billet, as of the moment I am not sure which.  I will edit when more info becomes available.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 12, 2008)

Rest in Peace, thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 12, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## car (Aug 12, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## AWP (Aug 12, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 12, 2008)

Rest easy. You watch is over.

Thank you for service and your sacrifice to this great nation.


----------



## Pete031 (Aug 12, 2008)

Rest In Peace,
Pro Patria


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 12, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## tova (Aug 12, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 13, 2008)

RIP Petty Officer Second Class


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 13, 2008)

RIP PO2....You will be missed and thank you for the ultimate sacrifice.....


----------



## QC (Aug 13, 2008)

One cannot see these fallen heroes now. Neither can one see the gods. But for the honours they receive, and the blessings they bestow, we know that they are immortal.

Pericles


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 13, 2008)

RIP Petty Officer Second Class Carbullido

Prayers out to your family, your students and all those in harms way.

LL


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 13, 2008)

Rest Well


----------



## CBTech (Aug 13, 2008)

Fair winds and following seas, Doc.


----------

